# gentoo non va sul mio toshiba

## patricknoir

Salve, 

dopo aver apprezzate le qualita della distribuzione gentoo sul mio computer fisso ho deciso di installarlo sul mio portatile (TOSHIBA P10 833). 

La cosa spettacolare è che utilizzando il live CD della gentoo tutto funziona meravigliosamente. Procedo con l'installazione del SO, quindi scarico il Kernel 2.6.9 (entrambe le release r1 ed r4). 

Al reboot il sistema si avvia correttamente ma non da segni di vita quando cerco di loggarmi dalla tastiera. Il sistema non accetta i comandi dalla mia tastiera ma in ssh funziona, porva che il sistema è attivo. 

Le ho provate tutte: 

genkernel 

e ho anche provato a compilare il kernel con il config del live cd sperando che almeno cosi funzionasse e invece nulla. 

Sono in procinto di ritornare alla slack vi prego aiutatemi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se non ho capito male non funziona la tastiera, giusto? Se si  unsi una tastiera usb o ps/2?

----------

## patricknoir

non ho idea di che tipo di tastiera sia, essendo un laptop, credo che sia ps/2, dubito che abbiano utilizzato una usb per una tastiera sul portatile

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Vero scusa domanda inutile. Cosa ti riporta il comando

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep KEY
```

----------

## patricknoir

ho controllato per scrupolo : la tastiera è ps/2,

per quanto riguarda il file config dammi un secondo che faccio un reboot del sistema con un liveCD Linux

----------

## Manuelixm

Io ho un toshiba M10, è diverso, ma comunque un toshiba, se ti serve qualcosa fammi sapere.

----------

## patricknoir

>less .confg | grep KEY

# CONFIG_DM_FLAKEY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_KEYPC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

----------

## Manuelixm

Nel mio caso ho queste impostazioni

```

# less .config | grep KEY

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

```

----------

## patricknoir

Ragazzi sono veramente demoralizzato   :Sad: 

ho provato addirittura copiando il kernel compilato del live CD ma continua a non funzionare, onestamente non so più cosa fare...

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova a guardare qui magari ti può essere utile, non è il tuo stesso portatile ma mi sembra simile, anche lui ha avuto dei problemi con la tastiera.

----------

## patricknoir

grazie Guru, già avevo visto quel link ma il problema mio è ben più grave, la mia tastiera non funziona all'avvio ancor prima di poter verificare cosa accade con X.

Se ci penso è una cosa assurda!

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusa, hai ragione non avevo guardato bene... caspita allora non saprei .

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai provato a usare una knoppix e modificare i file di configurazione della tua installazione gentoo?

----------

## gutter

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Hai provato a usare una knoppix e modificare i file di configurazione della tua installazione gentoo?

 

In genere questo è il metodo predefinito se non si sa dove sbattere la testa   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *patricknoir wrote:*   

> quando cerco di loggarmi dalla tastiera

 

spiega cosa intendi esattamente.

----------

## patricknoir

intendo dire che la tastiera è morta, quando il sistema si avvia la tastiera non da segni di vita, il sistema si blocca al login, ma cmq funziona visto che in ssh riesco ad accedervi.

La cosa assurda è che dal live CD della gentoo funziona perfettamente ma compilando con lo stesso file di config o copiando brutalmente l'immagine sull'hd non funziona più.

Ho provato anche copiando il config di una knoppix ma continua a non funzionare!

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai provato a guardare dmesg e controllare se ci sono degli errori?

----------

## patricknoir

si ma non ci sono errori.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```
nano /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y
```

i devices stanno poi sotto /dev/input/eventX

----------

## M4tteo

Io entrerei dal liveCD, monterei le partizioni, mi chrutterei e lancerei un bel xorgcfg da utente   :Rolling Eyes: 

(Consiglio da nOoOb eh...)

----------

## randomaze

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

> Io entrerei dal liveCD, monterei le partizioni, mi chrutterei e lancerei un bel xorgcfg da utente  
> 
> (Consiglio da nOoOb eh...)

 

Indirettamente hai detto una cosa che non é stata chiarita:

patricknoir, la tastiera é morta sotto X? Oppure il problema si verifica anche in console?

----------

## Manuelixm

Randomaze lo ha detto all'inizio a me, il suo problema è in fase di login senza X avviato.

Quindi xdm, o kdm, o gdm, non sono attivi al boot.

Domandone, ma ti funziona caps lock? La luce si accende e si spegne?

EDIT

Scusate, ma ultimamente ho problemi di digitazione  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

/EDIT

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei sicuro di avere settato nel tuo rc.conf la tastiera esatta? Metti us per vedere se cosi va

----------

## patricknoir

ok eccomi di nuovo,

scusate la mia lunga assenza. Incomincio con il risponedere alle domande :

FonderiaDigitale :

Codice:

nano /usr/src/linux/.config 

 CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y 

 CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y 

 CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

 i devices stanno poi sotto /dev/input/eventX

RISPOSTA :

il risultato non cmabia, ho incluso evdev nella compilazione del kernel ma in /dev/input trovo solo il device mice, 

cmq per scrupolo ho controllato cosa succede utilizzando il live CD e in quel caso nella cartella /dev/input esiste anche il file event0.

Manuelixm

Guru

 Domandone, ma ti funziona caps lock? La luce si accende e si spegne? 

RISPOSTA : 

  Il capslock e il fn button non funzionano !!!!!

fedeliallalinea

Moderator

Sei sicuro di avere settato nel tuo rc.conf la tastiera esatta? Metti us per vedere se cosi va

RISPOSTA :

Continua a non funzionare cambiando l'impostazione della lingua

Il fine ho fatto un ultimo tentativo :

ho scaricato il kernel 2.6.9 originale e non quello patchato gentoo e finalmente la tastiera sembra funzionare, ma adesso mi chiedo perché? 

Quale diavolo di patch va a modificare i device relativi agli input ps/2 ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma hai rifatto la configurazione o hai utilizzata la vecchia?

----------

## WLinux

Avevo lo stesso problema con il mio Toshiba.... Poi magicamente, dopo aver ricompilato, è andato tutto bene! Ho utilizzato il kernel 2.6.10. Se vuoi ti posto il mio file di configurazione e lo provi!

e-mail: giuseppe.barba-mail@poste.it

----------

